# Need costume help!



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey All.

well let me start off by saying i joined because i could not stop loving all the posts troughout the site. lots of help. but im missing one answer (or havent found it) 

this year for my yard haunt i made my very own Slider Equipment. (used in various haunts, but was made famous [Among others] Knotts Scary Farm) and i have no clue what to wear while sliding. the only vague idea i have is some type of creature grave robber/digger. 

I just want my costume to move freely without getting caught. any ideas? heres the gear btw








P.S. don't Mind the Hello Kitty lol its my girlfriends i swear


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Slider? I assume this is some creature that crawls?


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

well kind of. heres a youtube vid to help you understand

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WRAFa_lN0k


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Whoa! Sliders are freaky. Especially if you're looking down and they slide into view.

I say you dress as Hello Kitty! That'd scare the heck out of people.  Kinda tough to say. I'd say something kind of raggedy would be cool to camouflage the gear a bit, but your right, you don't want anything that's gonna get in the way of your slide points or get hung up on anything.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm with Gobby, if you slide up at me @ 20MPH wearing an Elmo costume I'll piss myself.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Whoa! Sliders are freaky. Especially if you're looking down and they slide into view.
> 
> I say you dress as Hello Kitty! That'd scare the heck out of people.  Kinda tough to say. I'd say something kind of raggedy would be cool to camouflage the gear a bit, but your right, you don't want anything that's gonna get in the way of your slide points or get hung up on anything.
> 
> Welcome to the forums!


yea that hello kitty would be frightening for sure. haha. Haunts, Like Knotts Scary Farm, make their own costumes so they don't have an outside provider i can contact, like spirit halloween etc.. but what you mentioned about "raggedy" i would agree with that, like in between loose and held together feel. looks like i have to dig up some Knotts Scary Farm monster pics from google xD


----------



## MountainDemon (Aug 17, 2011)

churchofsubgenius said:


> I'm with Gobby, if you slide up at me @ 20MPH wearing an Elmo costume I'll piss myself.


HAHAHAHA!!!! I think I pee'd a little just reading that!!!


----------



## agent skully (Sep 21, 2012)

This looks like so much fun! I'm going with the demented elmo/ zombie elmo  haha, but watching their video the costumes don't seem that complicated. It just looks like they put the gear on top and go. You could probably just recycle an old haunt outfit. Good Luck! Take video!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

i love to recycle my haunt outfits but they where when i was 40+ pounds heavier haha sooo yeaaa  im going to make my own costume with like a web/creepy fabric shell like thing. i will be sure to post pics when im finished as well as me sliding creating scares


----------

